# How to conceal weapon for bug out at work?



## bfr57 (Dec 9, 2012)

Where I work does not allow firearms and does random vehicle searches. I'm 30 miles from my home and want to have a bug out bag to get me home to my family. The town I live in, I definitely need a weapon to get me there. I have numerous pistols, but how can I conceal one in a bag or something else that won't be found during a search?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow random searches of vehicles.
just wow. im not allowed to carry at work either.
I have been shot at twice in the last 4 yrs at work. thank goodness these people didnt train like i do. cause i dont miss. i keep wasp spray at my desk goes 20 ft instead of the mace that goes 9. also keep it in my car in the drink holder. i wont be anybody's victim for free.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm so lucky, my boss welcomes me carrying at work. So it's an SR40 everyday fo me. I carry it in a Crossbreed Supertuck.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Well if you have random searches in your vehicle then it is probably better for you to get mace like shotlady or a taser.

Because you can certainly hide your gun in the car so good that the random searches wont find it but it will also meant that you will also have a tough time getting to it when you need it.

I suggest not to break those rules in which you bring a firearm to a place where you are not supposed to be, because the repercussion will be way worst than getting mugged. (all the legal trouble and such)

How about getting a gym membership somewhere near and just keep your weapon in the gym's locker near your work place and you can go get it everyday after work. and drop it off before work. Or a storage locker rental. But again to go to such distance, why bother because when you need it it will be hard to get to. So back to the mace or taser again.

I was wondering how does one do random vehicle searches? Like did they just say everyone go out and stand next to your car so we can have access to the car to search. or do they just randomly collect people's car keys?

Is this even legal because technically a car is a person's personal property and to do a search you have to give consent. or they can get a court order or warrant. Or did you sign a contract in which you allow them to search your car whenever they felt like it. Well it just baffle me that they would go tot he distance to do random searches in vehivle. It seems very unproductive to both the worker and the company or work place.

lastly, depends on which state you are in you are allow to have a firearm in your car as long as it stays in the car when you work i think. dunno just sayin.


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

bfr57 said:


> Where I work does not allow firearms and does random vehicle searches. I'm 30 miles from my home and want to have a bug out bag to get me home to my family. The town I live in, I definitely need a weapon to get me there. I have numerous pistols, but how can I conceal one in a bag or something else that won't be found during a search?


How is it that your employer is allowed to randomly search your vehicles at work ?, and what would happen if you refused to let them search your vehicle ?. There is no way in hell I would let any employer search my vehicle for any reason. What I have in my vehicle is my business and nobody elses.


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

It basically comes down to his house his rules. The definition of public property is that which is owned by the state or community as a whole everything else is private property.

The owner of the property can set whatever rules he/she sees fit for their property by entering on that property you are agreeing to abide by their terms and conditions. Wal Mart could install metal detectors at the door if they wanted to, if you don't like it go somewhere else plain and simple. You are what is known as an invitee to a business and and long as you remain there you must abide by their rules.

No warrant or anything resembling probable cause or court order would be required first because the "Government" is not the one conducting the search a private individual is and secondly you by being employed there have agreed to or given implied consent to be searched as a condition of employment.

To the OP I did not see a state you were in but as stated the legal problems resulting from trying to hide a firearm could be a real pain. Besides probably losing your job if caught if the law in your state says the posting of signs or by company rules carry the force of law you could be charged criminally. It is probably your best bet to find another option for SD.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many states with a CC law allow employer to band weapons on property. However the law over rides that to allow you to keep it in you car even if on their property. You need to check your state Law
As a condition of employment they can have a policy that allows search just the way it is your on their property. Federal property,you can never carry. Us Post office, military post of any kind.
Most do not know this but not even LEO can carry on a post with out consent of the post commander. I know a couple that did not think that was the case and got in some serious trouble.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im a known gun nut. i dont carry at work. i dont break the rules as im a well know leader in my industry and would fall hard and loud. course im 1.5 minutes from my office, so its not much of a how do i get home or to my car. i walk to work. i gotta keep my hands clean on a real level. specially with my older boy in law enforcement. pretty sure lapd wouldnt be able to find anything  they are my range buddies. but i wouldnt put them in the position to "not find anything". i just find its easier to not carry at work... although 2 property managers in los angeles have been killed the last two weeks from people they were evicting-

the high end buildings are the worst. used to be you had to be of a certain character to make money keep good jobs. nowadays, any one can make porn and rap music singing about looting, killing cops and you get a shit load of cash. i dont always deal with neat people.

i had to evict pablo escobars cousin. that was scary, they never threatened or nothing. those are the people wholl get you. he sent me flowers afterwards for treating him with dignity but doing what was needed to be done anyway. one of my cop friends picked up on him when he drove me home one night.

and i also evicted nick cannons brothers (mariah carry's husband) they were more scared of me. youd be suprised who i put on the street, really they did it to themselves i was just the facilitator.

im in a bad space when it comes to work. nothing more personal than peoples homes they do bad shit when you put them out and they have no where to go....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

bfr57 said:


> Where I work does not allow firearms and does random vehicle searches. I'm 30 miles from my home and want to have a bug out bag to get me home to my family. The town I live in, I definitely need a weapon to get me there. I have numerous pistols, but how can I conceal one in a bag or something else that won't be found during a search?


In which state do you live?


----------



## bfr57 (Dec 9, 2012)

The plant is Gov't owned, contractor run and we have gates that are manned with security personnel. They will randomly pull cars out of the lines and perform searches. Loosing my job over getting caught just isn't worth it, but I sure like the idea of the wasp spray. I already have a taser. I spend 10 hours at work a day, and if something goes down while I'm at work, I want to be able to get home to my family. To get there is through a metropolitan area, some not that great. I guess I'll have to plan alternatives for protection.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Could you just Park right out side of the entrance? If its not much of a Walk I think that would be the better solution?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bfr57 said:


> The plant is Gov't owned, contractor run and we have gates that are manned with security personnel. They will randomly pull cars out of the lines and perform searches. Loosing my job over getting caught just isn't worth it, but I sure like the idea of the wasp spray. I already have a taser. I spend 10 hours at work a day, and if something goes down while I'm at work, I want to be able to get home to my family. To get there is through a metropolitan area, some not that great. I guess I'll have to plan alternatives for protection.


 Sounds like Federal property case closed you can not carry.
Could I hide a hand gun in any car those clowns could not find ,easy would I no. You would some day slip someone else would know and they would out you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you settle on wasp spray, get the kind that foams. It sticks around longer


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

im still bewildered by the vehicle searches...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As a ham radio operator I help provide communications for various organizations. I am ares, races and red cross, but also mrc (medical reserve corps) and cert. mrc and cert are part of homeland security. As part of homeland security one of the rules is you cannot have a gun on your person, even if you are properly licensed. If you are caught with a gun you will be removed from the premises and booted out of the organization. Our local county emergency communications organization has no such rule as far as I know.


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

> im still bewildered by the vehicle searches.


His property his rules. A business owned by a corporation is still private property they can set any rules they want, don't like it don't work there. Simple as that. Some states say you can carry on private property against the owners wishes however I do not know if I would want to be the test case.


----------



## kel t (Nov 27, 2012)

I worked at the state run high security mental hospital for the criminally insane. We were subject to random body searches as well as vehicle searches. You have to turn your car keys in at the sally port to security so you could get your ward keys and be let into the hospital. You never knew if or when you'd be searched and most of the times if your car was searched you didn't know it unless they found contraband.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

OP: I feel your pain. Personally owned weapons are not allowed in vehicles, or in the barracks on military installations either. I've been forced to store them off post, either in rented storage units, or friends' residences. That always makes it awkward to plan for a bug out. Your best bet is to find what weapons, ie, non-firearms, are allowed, and have one of them in your vehicle. It's not the same as a gun, but it beats nothing.


----------



## bfr57 (Dec 9, 2012)

I do carry a zapper, but with those you have to be right next to the person. Anybody recommend some personal spray that is smaller than a can of wasp spray that could be carried on my belt? I would look pretty weird carrying wasp spray into a meeting and setting it on the table!!!


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

My work never has searched vehicles but does not allow weapons on the property. Since I have decided that I want a weapon near me, I park off property. I never carry the weapon into work. If I don't like the rules of my work, I am free to find other employment at a place that allows weapons to be carried. If I decide to disobey this rule and someone finds out, I would rightly be terminated.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

kel t said:


> I worked at the state run high security mental hospital for the criminally insane. We were subject to random body searches as well as vehicle searches. You have to turn your car keys in at the sally port to security so you could get your ward keys and be let into the hospital. You never knew if or when you'd be searched and most of the times if your car was searched you didn't know it unless they found contraband.


Wow.... They are just setting themselves up for the occasional "My $3000 wedding ring is missing. One of your guards must have taken it during a search. I'll take a cash payout if you don't mind."


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 22, 2012)

How much of a risk are you willing to take? I have kept a small subcompact pistol inside the headliner material above the visor in my car for many years. In a bug out scenario I will not feel bad about tearing the headliner to get it out. If you have one of those overhead consoles there are more possibilities; you can remove the sunglasses tray, tuck something nice into the dead space behind it, then put the sunglasses tray back in place. The seat sniffers never think to look up. Especially if you leave something nice and distracting for them to find under your seat or in the glove box, like saucy pics of your wife. But, #1, it will not be very accessible for a self defense scenario where reaction time is a factor, and #2 it is still a risk. But I have had mine through 2 searches in the years since 9/11, when searches started getting serious. So take it for what it's worth.

Of course, now that I have shared this little tidbit, I need a different location. After all, if any searchers happen to be trolling, now they know where mine is.


----------



## Davidsdad (Dec 22, 2012)

I would carry in your vehicle and park on the street off of the property. That way they can not search your vehicle!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Florida several years ago passed a law that a Concealed Firearms license holder could legally keep firearms locked in his/her vehicle at work.
The employers may not search the vehicle, may not even ask to search the vehicle, and may not ask if you are licensed.
But they never did anyway.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Georgia has a law saying that you can have the weapon in your vehicle at work. However, a property owner is allowed to insist that you do not bring weapons on their property. So you can find it to a be a lose/lose situation. In addition, if your work is behind security fences with those big signs that say anyone entering is consenting to be searched... Well, you guessed it... You consented to the search by driving in.


----------

